# Looking for a particular flavour



## Danny (14/10/14)

Hey everyone wasnt sure where to post this but figured even though looking for something its probably better in the DIY liquid section. If not please mods/admin move away 

I have an absolute obsession with marula flavour and have gotten it as a made up juice before. Now though I have started dabbling with mixing myself I am desperate to get my hands on marula concentrate flavour. Any siggestions/directions would be great


----------



## Al3x (14/10/14)

Danny said:


> Hey everyone wasnt sure where to post this but figured even though looking for something its probably better in the DIY liquid section. If not please mods/admin move away
> 
> I have an absolute obsession with marula flavour and have gotten it as a made up juice before. Now though I have started dabbling with mixing myself I am desperate to get my hands on marula concentrate flavour. Any siggestions/directions would be great


@Danny , Contact @Just B I have sampled the amarula she has and it is damn spot on.
Not sure if it is in production as yet or still in the test phase though
Edit, sorry bro just realised now that you wanted the concentrate and not a premade juice, hope you come right

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (14/10/14)

Al3x said:


> @Danny , Contact @Just B I have sampled the amarula she has and it is damn spot on.
> Not sure if it is in production as yet or still in the test phase though
> Edit, sorry bro just realised now that you wanted the concentrate and not a premade juice, hope you come right


Thanks man, I will probably order some justb and give it a try. Found a company called creative flavours www.creativeflavors.co.za who are local and make it. But of course I am one little person with no intention of ordering a kilo a month, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

Where are you based @Danny


----------



## Danny (14/10/14)

Cape town, southern subs


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

Try @Oupa or @drew I am sure they will be able to help

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

Moved to "Who has Stock" so that retailers can reply more directly and assist @Danny if they choose to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

Many moons ago @CraftyZA send me his DIY marula to taste (great by the way). Maybe PM him to ask if he has a source.


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/14)

I've tried 2 suppliers. The one from creative flavours was not great. Not bad, but far from epic and slightly perfumey. 
There was another supplier in meadowdale that had a fantastic flavour. Best so far.
Sk chemtrade. They make the nice one.

I have also been playing around with removing sugars from the fruit so that i can do extracts. Tried a few experiments. Still in development. 

Do not try extracts yourself without understanding the chemistry behind it, and the dangers associated as vaping sugar from fruit, or oils can be dangerous.

Btw, i'm also slightly obsessed with marula. Every year feb I buy close to 10kg.

If you are as obsesses. Look for the new amarula gold. Its nothing the the liqueur. It actually really tastes like marula, without the cream and sweetner added.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Danny (14/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I've tried 2 suppliers. The one from creative flavours was not great. Not bad, but far from epic and slightly perfumey.
> There was another supplier in meadowdale that had a fantastic flavour. Best so far.
> Sk chemtrade. They make the nice one.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much will checkout SK. Absolutely love Amarula gold!


----------

